# ipod touch screen cracked - repair in Ireland?



## PaddyBloggit (8 Jan 2010)

Friend of mine has an ipod touch. He dropped it and cracked the screen.

He can still use the touchscreen but wants to repair it.

Any place in Ireland that repairs ipods?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Jan 2010)

Found this site:

[broken link removed]

anyone use them?


----------



## k&d (8 Jan 2010)

Hi, got ipod touch screen replaced last year by them. Happy with result. Speedy service. Didn't use the post option - dropped and collected it.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that k&d ..... another friend will be happy!


----------

